# FASTMags for AR15



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

So I got three fast mags in a while back and have been working with them during dry fire practice. Here's my second attempt with them today live fire.



Definitely need some work on placement of the mag carriers on this rig. Also need to shorten up some extra straps. Man it's amazing what you find out during live fire that seems to never happen during dry fire practice. I guess that's why we practice.

NOTE: Yes, I'm chubby, but I'm working on that. I've lost about 16 pounds. So, if your gonna make fat jokes, they better be damn funny, and not so mean spirited. I need all the support possible, as anyone who's gone past the line knows. (you know, that line on the scale you never thought you'd hit)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Link not working for me.

EDIT: Fixed now!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It does look like a rather speedy way to get a new mag in-hand and into the weapon, in certain positions.

Is the mag suspended upside down, and you pull it toward the ground to free it?




Now waiting for the classic prone position demo... :mrgreen:



.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> It does look like a rather speedy way to get a new mag in-hand and into the weapon, in certain positions.
> 
> Is the mag suspended upside down, and you pull it toward the ground to free it?
> 
> ...


It is indeed suspended upside down. Magazine floor plate to the ground. It's pretty damn fast. You do indeed pull straight down with a small twist left or right, whichever works best to help free it from the fastmag. You can just pull harder, but a simple correction of a twist makes it a bit faster.

Now, as for the prone position... I tried that dry fire at the house (as the wife/cameraperson didn't want me to get my clothes dirty), it doesn't take much for the first two mags to roll starboard to get the mags out. After that, you will have to switch the weapon over to the weak hand to get to the starboard side mags. Personally, I run from left to right when it comes to magazines, or in the case of from the belt, I run front to back. It's probably more simple to run the belt as far as muscle memory, but as I'd stated, this was after one hour of dry fire practice at home. Probably 40 repetitions. It's gonna take some getting used to, but I think the "bandoleer" setup might lend itself to an easier prone position, but I'll have to get back to you on that. Either way, if you're in a really heated sandwich smasher... you're gonna contort your body to facilitate whatever you need anyways. That being said, it was a bit of a bongle to get to the right side of the rig while on the floor. I almost think that mags on the chest rig and mags on the belt might offer some options when on the ground, because you could still get to the belt if you needed to.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Crap... I left out the part about the other rig I ordered!!! I ordered a bandoleer setup that will put the mags at a 45 degree angle to the left. That might facilitate a faster reload as well as making it less of an issue when you have to "lean" to get to a magazine. Sorry about that omission. I've typed this up a few times. hehehe


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed replies! I'm showing interest in this item as I am fairly ambidextrous with an AR, and I'd like to find a mag carrier system that supports ambi use. This also seems to keep the mags away from a holstered pistol and anything else on the belt, which is another plus in my book.

On the other hand, it isn't going to slim my "less than svelte" silhouette... :mrgreen:


----------

